# Growling at strangers



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Y'all,

It's been a few months since I've been here (took a short vacation to Iraq). Talk about a mess, but that's for a different thread. Good to see some old posters and of course the new ones.

My boy is about 18 months now and neutered. He's got basic obedience and can do all the basic commands. Problem is he's starting to growl at strangers he meets. Not everybody just those who come to close. He tightens up and looks straight ahead and growls. This happens outside and once with the vet. We took a family trip and took him to our usual boarding kennel. He couldn't be handled by anybody but one girl there. She 's great with dogs and owns a few working breeds herself. Coincidentally he's great with women and kids but doesn't like males.

I need some help on what to do. Is this the beginning of HA, fear, dominance? He's very protective of his yard but always docile in public. Is it the age he's at? I want to correct this BS now before something happens.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ive got the same issues... im waiting for someone with some knowledge... neela is docile in public, but not around her car,gate or to someone approaching me, my fiance, or my uncle... Someone please help us!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok i have had some of the same things with butterscotch and i have coem to the conclusion that it may not be that they dont like the people maybe its the height maybe the are afraid of very tall people that over shawdow them my friends recently came over and they are pretty tall and butterscotch looked straight ahead and growled i dont think she likes very tall people standing over her im 6'1 but i dont think that bothers her because she knows me and she knows i feed her. That is what i have concluded but i could be wrong


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Size might make the difference, but I think it's moreso male/female. In my situation I think the leash is making things worse. My boy wants to run up on people and sometimes jump. Maybe it's the leash tension and my tension that he's feeling. He feels dominated and now there's a person in front of him. I think the growl is a fear growl or trying to let everybody know he's not comfortable being restrained. I'm not trying to answer my own question just trying to help detail the situation.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

in both cases it sounds like insecurity nervousness and fear.confident dog dosent need to growl at everyone it see's.in a apbt its a sign of poor breeding[not culling,poor selection]and instability,jmo...
Crown royal,post about your time in iraq in the lounge area if youve got the time,im curious about that...
thanx....


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

cane76 said:


> in both cases it sounds like insecurity nervousness and fear.confident dog dosent need to growl at everyone it see's.in a apbt its a sign of poor breeding[not culling,poor selection]and instability,jmo...
> Crown royal,post about your time in iraq in the lounge area if youve got the time,im curious about that...
> thanx....


Agree w/ you on the fear/insecurity Cane. But not so much on the breeding or instability. I know the breeder and the breedings. I know I need to socialize him more, but it's hard to find cadavars, I mean volunteers. A friend of mine who works with K9 working dogs is willing to work with me. He insists it's the pinch collar making things worse. He said to use a flat collar and let the dog approach and control the interaction until he gets comfortable? Sound plausible?


----------



## luvzya (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya know i occassionally have this problem with B.J. However its not a consistant thing. He only growls at certain people. Usually its when its just him and myself. I dunno if he thinks he's protecting me, or what. I certainly have alot of behavior modification to do.. but its a work in progress... Hes gets along fairly well in crowds.. and along other dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> A friend of mine who works with K9 working dogs is willing to work with me. He insists it's the pinch collar making things worse. He said to use a flat collar and let the dog approach and control the interaction until he gets comfortable? Sound plausible?


Ive used a prong collar and never had any issue but you never know,im not a dog trainer or behavioralist[sp]so his advice could be more valid then mine....
For me,just me,the most stable apbts ive ever seen did not ever growl at humans ever,ive never seen it in a good one,but i sure as hell have seen it from a bad one,to me it spells trouble.........


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

cane76 said:


> Ive used a prong collar and never had any issue but you never know,im not a dog trainer or behavioralist[sp]so his advice could be more valid then mine....
> For me,just me,the most stable apbts ive ever seen did not ever growl at humans ever,ive never seen it in a good one,but i sure as hell have seen it from a bad one,to me it spells trouble.........


ye cane i agree with you on sum of it but to me your tryind to make it souund like if you have a really good apbt hes not going to growl..... i have to disagree with this. Crown royal's dog may not be a bad dog he may just be frighten and his growl is telling you that he needs attention something is bothering him it does not neccaserally means hes a bad dog like i said Crown i think your dog may be uncomfortable with taller people or people he does not know what you should do is like you said get him aquainted with different types of people size shapes and everything just to make sure. Take him for walks more and if he growls you know comfort him and tell him its all right. Another thing i want to know does it sound like a aggressive growl or is a low growl that stops abuptly?


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you ever thought their protecting you? 

If they do it around their territory then its them saying this is my place and not yours so go away. If your walking with them and they growl at someone its them saying hey this is my person you need to stay away from them.


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Nino and Rudy don't really have that problem, but Nika, my mutt does. She doesn't like men too much and lets them know not to get too close to her. Nino just doesn't like fat people. I don't know why, but he goes into alert mode if a really fat person is around.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Nino just doesn't like fat people. I don't know why, but he goes into alert mode if a really fat person is around.[/QUOTE]

ROFL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> . Crown royal's dog may not be a bad dog he may just be frighten ?


ya,
but to me a real good apbt should also never be frightned....of anything.
AND what i mean is not that a apbt that shows signs of fear is a bad dog,just not a worthy dog to be bred or left intact......and not a great representation of the breed.i honestly dont think a apbt should be showing signs of protectiveness really,jmo..


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok so your saying if your about to be mugged and your apbt is there he shouldnt show signz that will make the attacker go away. Your saying that if an apbt shows fear hes not a breedable dog ok so you hit your apbt in the head with a pistol or something you attack your dog and the next time he sees you he runnz away or growls hes not breedable that doesnt make sence no offence


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> ok so your saying if your about to be mugged and your apbt is there he shouldnt show signz that will make the attacker go away. Your saying that if an apbt shows fear hes not a breedable dog ok so you hit your apbt in the head with a pistol or something you attack your dog and the next time he sees you he runnz away or growls hes not breedable that doesnt make sence no offence


sorry if you dont get it,a pitbull is not a guard dog,its a fighting dog...


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW i wish you hadnt said that to me i actually classify a pitbull as a working dog and im sure alot more people on this site feel the same sure they might have a bad rap for fighting but that doesnt mean there all bred to fight


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> ya,
> but to me a real good apbt should also never be frightned....of anything.
> AND what i mean is not that a apbt that shows signs of fear is a bad dog,just not a worthy dog to be bred or left intact......and not a great representation of the breed.i honestly dont think a apbt should be showing signs of protectiveness really,jmo..


i agree with you :goodpost:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> WOW i wish you hadnt said that to me i actually classify a pitbull as a working dog and im sure alot more people on this site feel the same sure they might have a bad rap for fighting but that doesnt mean there all bred to fight


dude its just the breeds history,it is what it is,you want to understand this breed then first understand what it is no matter how hard and bloody its history has been.........


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok you know more then i do so w.e ok :thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hears what i mean really,by admitting its a fighting dog your being true to the breed,ive never fought a dog in my life but you first must understand its history to understand its temperment and be a responsable owner.
Saying the apbt is a fighting breed isnt advocating dog fighting or saying you fight your dog,its just being truthfull.
If your interested in a pitbull that isint a fighting breed look to the amstaff,very similar breeds one bred for the show ring and pet,the other unfortunatly is a fighting dog,weather its fought or not........


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

i understand where you coming from there a fighting dog its in there temperment but you dont have to fight them riight


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

of course not,its a felony and will land you in jail and will make everyone hate you.....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I would prefer if people said (instead of saying a "fighting breed"), that the breed was "originally bred for fighting purposes, but now the breed is for (insert good things here, like weight pull, s&r, nursing home visits, companion animals, pets, etc)"

To the original poster, I can't say exactly what the problem is - how was the dog's initial socialization period handled as a pup, do you know? Even if not as much as desired, or you don't know, it is not necessarily too late. But I would go back to the trainer, or another trainer, maybe even have a private session, and explain what's going on. Not sure if it will help, but it is what I would do in that situation.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

It's all good advice. No dog should be unstable or uncomfortable around people. The fact that a dog (puppy) is doesn't automatically make it a cur though. It's usually the handler's fault and a little socialization resolves it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> It's all good advice. No dog should be unstable or uncomfortable around people. The fact that a dog (puppy) is doesn't automatically make it a cur though. It's usually the handler's fault and a little socialization resolves it.


i wouldnt call it a cur but if its not controled then i would deff call it a liability


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof: Hey Crown Welcome Back!!!!! :woof: 

I have Chalice who is very DA it is a bit scary at times. We are in the second level obedience class and she really does think that the other dogs there should elimanated. But she will growl at first when someone walks up but all these people have a dogg attached to them so Chalice is growling at the dog not the person. This is a different teacher than our first class and she was a bit leary of her but Chalice went up to her and got petted and even lick her face.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela well.. she's bad... it's not just growling... she snarles and barks and growls... she's just getting ugly! ESPECIALLY around her car... when someone walks by our car she gets up on the window and barks all stupid and crazy like.. i socialized the hell out of this dog... she hit her second heat (that's also when she was perscribed her first script of Prednisone though too) and she changed big time... once you are inside our gate be prepared to be annoyed by her nudging you for pets... she licks every part of your body that isn't covered in clothing... I will never be worried about her 'turning' on us by any means! I found Neelas breeder on the internet and the first time i got to see her was the day I picked her up (the day she turned 6 weeks old) the breeder lived in the middle of no where in a double wide (i can't talk shit about a double wide because i just moved into my first trailor in october lol) BUT i can say that in order for me and doug to get into her house we had to climb on a PINIC table for her stairs! She had a pen where neela and her littermates were kept and beyond that she has like15-20 pitbulls chained to trees with car doors and hoods as dog houses for some... and she told me "I keep the mean ones in the back" one of which was Neelas momma... Neelas mom didn't have a problem with me, but the breeder said that she picks and chooses... like neela does. i don't know whether it is in the breeding that happened, or her meds, but she definately changed after her second heat. and by the way i chose not to breed this one mainly because of the temperament issues and her freakish allergies.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> ok so your saying if your about to be mugged and your apbt is there he shouldnt show signz that will make the attacker go away. Your saying that if an apbt shows fear hes not a breedable dog ok so you hit your apbt in the head with a pistol or something you attack your dog and the next time he sees you he runnz away or growls hes not breedable that doesnt make sence no offence


If i pistol whipped neela she would would run off... she wouldn't think any different of me in 20 minutes after that happened then she did 10 minutes before it happened... so yes it would be an unbreedable dog is it turned around to growl at me. she would NEVER growl at any of the humans in the house hold. When me and Doug get into fights she is the first one to run and hide in my closet... that damn dog wouldn't stop a fight between us if my life depended on it! now if a stranger tries it... all bets are off


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats interesting. Sounds like her breeder was a hilljacker! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i wouldn't trade her for the world, but if i knew how the breeder was opperating I would have never purchased anything from her


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Neela is who she is and you love her anyways so its all good. Things happen for a reason


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

NEELA said:


> Neela well.. she's bad... it's not just growling... she snarles and barks and growls... she's just getting ugly! ESPECIALLY around her car... when someone walks by our car she gets up on the window and barks all stupid and crazy like.. i socialized the hell out of this dog... she hit her second heat (that's also when she was perscribed her first script of Prednisone though too) and she changed big time... once you are inside our gate be prepared to be annoyed by her nudging you for pets... she licks every part of your body that isn't covered in clothing... I will never be worried about her 'turning' on us by any means! I found Neelas breeder on the internet and the first time i got to see her was the day I picked her up (the day she turned 6 weeks old) the breeder lived in the middle of no where in a double wide (i can't talk shit about a double wide because i just moved into my first trailor in october lol) BUT i can say that in order for me and doug to get into her house we had to climb on a PINIC table for her stairs! She had a pen where neela and her littermates were kept and beyond that she has like15-20 pitbulls chained to trees with car doors and hoods as dog houses for some... and she told me "I keep the mean ones in the back" one of which was Neelas momma... Neelas mom didn't have a problem with me, but the breeder said that she picks and chooses... like neela does. i don't know whether it is in the breeding that happened, or her meds, but she definately changed after her second heat. and by the way i chose not to breed this one mainly because of the temperament issues and her freakish allergies.


im suprised you got a pup from her


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wheezie said:


> im suprised you got a pup from her


I had to get her out of there! I didn't want her to end up tied to a tree too! At that point i was convinced "it's all in how you raise them"... Now i don't believe that whole heartedly! and i had paid for her ahead of time! Most breeders have a no cash back contingency in their contract in which she did! I would be given a chance to forward my money to another litter if i wasn't happy with my puppy.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I probably would have tried to get every dog from there lol I'm a weirdo like that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it was hard to walk away from the rest of them, but i didn't have enough money for 6 more! lol


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I would have put them in a bag and ran away! lol


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Or wear a big jacket or baggie pants and stick them in my jacket or pants! :angeldevi


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha but what would i do with 7 pitbulls acting the way neela does and have the same health issues??? that darn dog has already cost me a fortune with vet bills!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont know but what good are they doing at the hilljackers house.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think genetics will always play the bigest role


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

never again will i get a Deadhead Dawg! lol my neighbor says she thinks Neela has been inbred for her to be the way she is... who knows... Neela might have fudge paper work herself.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

NEELA said:


> Neela well.. she's bad... it's not just growling... she snarles and barks and growls... she's just getting ugly! ESPECIALLY around her car... when someone walks by our car she gets up on the window and barks all stupid and crazy like.. i socialized the hell out of this dog... she hit her second heat (that's also when she was perscribed her first script of Prednisone though too) and she changed big time... once you are inside our gate be prepared to be annoyed by her nudging you for pets... she licks every part of your body that isn't covered in clothing... I will never be worried about her 'turning' on us by any means! I found Neelas breeder on the internet and the first time i got to see her was the day I picked her up (the day she turned 6 weeks old) the breeder lived in the middle of no where in a double wide (i can't talk shit about a double wide because i just moved into my first trailor in october lol) BUT i can say that in order for me and doug to get into her house we had to climb on a PINIC table for her stairs! She had a pen where neela and her littermates were kept and beyond that she has like15-20 pitbulls chained to trees with car doors and hoods as dog houses for some... and she told me "I keep the mean ones in the back" one of which was Neelas momma... Neelas mom didn't have a problem with me, but the breeder said that she picks and chooses... like neela does. i don't know whether it is in the breeding that happened, or her meds, but she definately changed after her second heat. and by the way i chose not to breed this one mainly because of the temperament issues and her freakish allergies.


youve got a major problem in my opinion.The constant nudging is dominance by the way.shes a very striking beautiful dog but she was bred for the wrong reasons...have you had her fixed?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

NEELA said:


> never again will i get a Deadhead Dawg! lol my neighbor says she thinks Neela has been inbred for her to be the way she is... who knows... Neela might have fudge paper work herself.


inbred isnt a bad thing in dogs like it is with people.Its a typical practice used by experianced breeders.It only becomes a problem when the genetic pool is to shallow and theres been no out crosses,then you get what i believe is called a genetic depression,were the health starts to suffer.Inbreeding is used to set temperment and type,so if the dogs were inbred to heighten aggresion and it was properly selected for then it very well could be the reason shes so sketchy......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cane76 said:


> youve got a major problem in my opinion.The constant nudging is dominance by the way.shes a very striking beautiful dog but she was bred for the wrong reasons...have you had her fixed?


inbred isnt a bad thing in dogs like it is with people.Its a typical practice used by experianced breeders.It only becomes a problem when the genetic pool is to shallow and theres been no out crosses,then you get what i believe is called a genetic depression,were the health starts to suffer.Inbreeding is used to set temperment and type,so if the dogs were inbred to heighten aggresion and it was properly selected for then it very well could be the reason shes so sketchy......

the lady i bought her from is just in it to make money... i think she just pairs up the two that she thinks that would 'make perdy dawgs' she has many combo selections...

http://myself32449.tripod.com/

a few are on her site but definately not ALL of them!
Even if it's just nudging the hand to be petted?? I don't know but yes i do agree it is a problem! I haven't fixed her yet i just got a flyer for the free low cost spay and nueter that i was thinking heavily about, but i don't know if i should wait and save money to get it done be our regular vet ive gotta crap load of questions for the lady on monday!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

also if you check out the Dottie breeding... ive been watching the site for a long while... she has been bred at least four times in the last 2-2 1/2 years

Sassy is being bred AGAIN this bitch has been bred the same amount as dottie if not more!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

NEELA said:


> also if you check out the Dottie breeding... ive been watching the site for a long while... she has been bred at least four times in the last 2-2 1/2 years
> 
> Sassy is being bred AGAIN this bitch has been bred the same amount as dottie if not more!!!


i checked out the website ... wow...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

NEELA said:


> also if you check out the Dottie breeding... ive been watching the site for a long while... she has been bred at least four times in the last 2-2 1/2 years
> 
> Sassy is being bred AGAIN this bitch has been bred the same amount as dottie if not more!!!


800$ puppy mill dogs...............


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

:flush: Saw the web site...no wonder the breed's going down the toilet. CKC registered dogs too?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

when i first contacted the lady she only had one litter on the ground and in about 6 months she had a planned breeding (which is where i desided to check into)... because i didn't want to rush into getting the first dog i saw...i tried to form a friendship with the lady and she was very business like not friendly at all... I did all of my research on American Pitbull Terriers before i desided to contact anyone... then i went and searched for what i thought would be a decent breeder...she had beautiful dogs (not as many as she has now posted on her site...) and i only seen 2 or 3 dogs on chains in the pictures and I've heard of people tieing their dogs up to make them hold still for picture.. i asked all of the pertinant questions... activities (which there weren't any, but i was ok with that), parents temperaments (both were out going dogs ... but momma was a different story when i got there... and 'something got ahold' of daddy so he was dead when i went to pick her up), how big the parents were ect. I showed up there and she had the pen for neelas litter and then a pen for her new pups she bought who had obviously just had their ears cropped... oh yea by the way she told me her friend does the ears.lol... after she got her money it was like "wam bam thank you ma'am"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it wasn't this out in the open when i went to get neela (neela will be 2 in august) either that or im just ALOT more aware! she never gave me a physical adress either which was weird, but at the time i understood because there are alot of creeps on the internet. i drove from Jacksonville florida to past tallahassee to a town called blountstown then through that to the middle of no where! i had to call her when i got in town so she could meet me at the street corner with an abandoned bread store... never got the numbers or the sign... and i had to follow her to her house! it was insane!!!


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully people will read this and learn from you. Knowledge is power. BYBs are killing this breed faster than they can pump out litters.


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

They need to pass legislation to only permit breeding by license. I am not a fan of big government, but this is one area they could do some good.

If its a fear/anxiety problem with the growling, how do you go about solving it?

Get a muzzle on them? And work with someone they growl to, in order for them to get more comfortable? To me its definately something that needs to be solved, because if not an 'accident' could happen.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

FEAR AND PROTECTION , thats the only thing that will trigger this. pressure around the throat from a collar will intensify this behavior too. Remember they can sence you too so you need to think about how your reacting to this behavior. if you panic, your not in control and the dog knows it.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

redog said:


> FEAR AND PROTECTION , thats the only thing that will trigger this. pressure around the throat from a collar will intensify this behavior too. Remember they can sence you too so you need to think about how your reacting to this behavior. if you panic, your not in control and the dog knows it.


I agree with the collar and non verbal signals causing problems. I blame myself for not socializing my dog enough as a puppy. I was deployed for most of that time but no excuse. It's never too late to trach an old dog new tricks right?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i by no means freak out when she does this i promise... i do scold her...which doesn't do any help... I know i don't want any accidents! I want to get a trainer out here to the house to help me with this. I've NEVER had a dog like this before.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Derek79 said:


> They need to pass legislation to only permit breeding by license. I am not a fan of big government, but this is one area they could do some good.
> 
> If its a fear/anxiety problem with the growling, how do you go about solving it?
> 
> Get a muzzle on them? And work with someone they growl to, in order for them to get more comfortable? To me its definately something that needs to be solved, because if not an 'accident' could happen.


It's hard to find volunteers... i do feel safer at my job with her... i've had people walk up behind my car and she has gotten rid of them(by barking and snarling)... I take pictures of houses before during and after the foreclosure process for the banks to make up reports called BPOs or CMAs.... (i'm the grunt work lady) neela has saved me a couple of times from getting hurt I go down some streets and it's like i've been transported to third world countries with the houses so close together and all delapatated... ive had people surround my car because saying 'you don't belong here get out of my neighborhood' because im the only white girl and i have a 500 dollar camera that im using to snap pictures of their crack house... i got away from that one because i didn't stop for them(almost hit the guy) and neela woke up from her nap in the back and was narly in the rear window... I don't want to encourage this by any means, but i don't want her to stop when it comes down to our lives.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Maggie doesnt like people near me unless she knows them.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Every dog is different, and not every APBT is a "fighter". They were not bred to have the "protection" instincts of other working breeds but that doesn't mean they can't be protective. More times than not they are just the opposite though. This is one reason why they can be stolen so easily. 
Breeding, environment, and training play a big role in the development of any dog, regardless of breed. :thumbsup:


----------



## luvzya (Jul 18, 2007)

yea i agree with gamecock10 .....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

whatever Neelas issues are i have no clue... i am going to enroll indi into puppy school and have a private trainer come to the house for neela... it needs to be fixed


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> I agree with the collar and non verbal signals causing problems. I blame myself for not socializing my dog enough as a puppy. I was deployed for most of that time but no excuse. It's never too late to trach an old dog new tricks right?


why get a dog since you are in the service knowing there is a risk of being deployed?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

JMO but why does anyone get a dog when you don't know what tomorrow might bring. I could be in a car accident tomorrow and be seriously hurt or killed does that mean I shouldn't have gotten Chalice or Mikado. I have know men in the service that were never deployed and those that were not but they all lived their life as if they were not leaving.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

wheezie said:


> why get a dog since you are in the service knowing there is a risk of being deployed?


Let me tell you why...because I have a right to. I have a wife who stays at home and doesn't work. She cares for the dog 24/7 and he cares for her when I'm away...that's why. She's has trained him obedience and leash walking. I also have 2 wonderful children who deserve the joy of growing up with a pet. They learn responsibility and respect by caring for my dog...that's why. The dog I have was destined to be a kennel kill or thug's throwaway if I didn't get him...that's why. Is that enough reasons for you or should I list more???

I got a dog BECAUSE of risk of being deployed.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds good to me :clap:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

wow a little offended are we?? dont get mad it was a question that had a good answer. im glad you got the dog out of a bad situation hopefully you can get the HA undercontroll and not have it get any more sever because it will be a huge liability for yourslef and the breed. if you were ofended by qustion dont be, i meant no harm by it


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm cool...no offense, but the question caught me off guard. That actually might be a good thread starter. Let everybody say why they love the breed and chose to get a Pitty. The HA is not as bad at it may seem from my original q. My wife only has female friends that my dog is great with. I'm slowly getting my dogs around more male friends and it's working great.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my girl is in the navy and my best friend is in the army, i hear storys all the time of how somebody gets a pupy and then 7 weeks later there in the shelter because they got called in to duty, thats intially why i asked. i didint know you or your character but now i understand you are a responsibel owner and seem to have had it under control since the begining :cheers:


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been in the Air Force for 17 years now and have seen it all. Dogs abandoned, killed or sent to a kennel to be forgotten by people deploying or moving. When I got divorced a few years ago I gave up my 2 boxers to the ex bec I knew I couldn't give them the life they needed. They're now growing old and gray in Virginia. Most pets are well taken care of by military folks and worst case go to live with a neighbor or family if needed. I do not however condone single MILITARY people to own pets w/o a solid back-up plan for when (not if) they deploy. but we all have to have a plan for emergencies. Thanks for you concern for the pets out there.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> Let me tell you why...because I have a right to. I have a wife who stays at home and doesn't work. She cares for the dog 24/7 and he cares for her when I'm away...that's why. She's has trained him obedience and leash walking. I also have 2 wonderful children who deserve the joy of growing up with a pet. They learn responsibility and respect by caring for my dog...that's why. The dog I have was destined to be a kennel kill or thug's throwaway if I didn't get him...that's why. Is that enough reasons for you or should I list more???
> 
> I got a dog BECAUSE of risk of being deployed.


All noble reasons that everyone should think about when they get a pet. Thank you for your service and thank you for saving this pet from a life of doom.:thumbsup:


----------

